# Metal Blast Gates/Dust Collection



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

So I decided to go with metal ducts/blast gates on my new shop. I'm starting to find that going with 4 Inch blast gates 
that it's really hard to find (at least from Rockler) adapters that fit on metal blast gates that fit snugly. Does anyone have any experience with anyone other than rockler ?


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought my 4" blase gates from Penn State Industries with the ability to turn on/off the DC when you open/close the blast gate, but I never used that feature due to various reasons, but the blast gates themselves fit perfectly with any 4" metal duct I've found thus far. You still have to secure it with screws, but it works for me.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

To clarify, I'm looking for plastic fittings that attach to metal blast gates. Had no problem with snug fitting between the metal pipe and blast gate. Thanks.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I had the same problem, I just put a few wraps of tape on gate, until they fit snug. Then I drilled riveted together.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I use wraps of tape as a "universal adapter" as well. Sometimes PVC pipe or couplers can work as well.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks all. Just seems to me that with current technology, someone could make a snug fitting adapter/reducer for all
Brands and makes of blast gates, pipes, etc.


----------

